# Egg Closeup



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice shot, Arvin. Did you use a flash on that?


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Michael, 

No, I didn't use a flash, just late evening sun. Don't have the right kind of flash for something that closeup. I really prefer natural light and use it whenever I can.
I should have taken a picture of how I took the picture. It was in the late afternoon when I got home from work. The sun was going to be setting behind some trees, so in order to get a little prolonged light, I set everything up in the back of our bee truck to gain some height. Because of the different heights of the trees the sun was setting behind, I would take a shot or two then get out and move the truck back and forth in our drive until there was enough light for a few more shots. Didn't look real professional, and I bet our neighbors wondered what the crazy beekeeper was doing, but it worked. 

Arvin


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Arvin,

How many shot's before you got that one?

Thanks for sharing.
Keith


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Keith,

Tried different time and aperture settings, and used up the whole roll of 24 shots. Picked from the best 3 or 4. 

I read once that good photograghers rarely make that one outstanding shot alone, even though they are more likely to. Was watching a show on PBS once about a photogragher taking pictures for National Geograghic. He would take hundreds of rolls of film just to use a dozen or so shots. Mine's a little pinhole camera compared to what he has, so if he has to do that, I felt blessed I was able to get one at all. You should have seen some of the other 20 or 21 that didn't make the cut.

Arvin


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's right acb's. My wife ansd I were photographed once for National Geographic's Traveler Magazine, back in 1984 I think. The photographer took more than 10 rolls of film, if I remember correctly. We got copies of a couple of the many that they didn't use.

I imagine that professionals can't rely on everything being just right when they take the photo and something may happen in the millisecond between seeing the shot and getting your finger to press the button.

That's a pretty neat picture. I hope you do more and share them w/ us. You may even be able to sell something like that to somebody. Who knows.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice picture.


----------

